# New ExoTerra build w/ centerpiece cork tree



## Peaceofthetropic (Jan 26, 2013)

I am starting a build for either my new R. vanzolinii or R. benedicta. There will be a large cork tree in the center, that will be covered in broms, orchids and vining plants. I have not decided how deep to make the substrate. It is an 18 x 18 x 24 ExoTerra. I am leaning towards placing the tree like it is in the pic. You will be able to view it 360 degrees.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Awesome! Cant wait to see the progress


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

That's a nice piece you've got there, but personally I would turn it over so the branches becomes roots.
Just throwing it out there.


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow that is a great piece of cork. I like the idea of using that as a center piece with lots of broms. I did that for my Ryans and it makes a great focal point!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Peaceofthetropic (Jan 26, 2013)

RichardA
Thanks. I cannot wait to start mounting plants.

Sammie
I am actually trying to figure out a way to add roots to the bottom of it, so I can keep the branches.

redfrogger
Yeah, I actually modified it. It was just a Y shape, but I added another branch to it. I have always wanted to do a 360 viv. I looked into 18-24" diameter acrylic tube to make a round one, but it was crazy expensive per foot.


----------



## Peaceofthetropic (Jan 26, 2013)

*UPDATED! New ExoTerra build w/ centerpiece cork tree*

Here are some pics of what I have completed so far.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks great. The sort of scape that only needs a few plants to finish it off.


----------



## Peaceofthetropic (Jan 26, 2013)

Exactly Morgan Freeman (weren't you in........?) There are vining plants that will grow up the tree. I may put 1-2 more broms and a couple miniature orchids (already have 2 mounted).


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow looking great! Love the layout. Mini orchids rock!


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks awesome! Great placement.


----------



## Peaceofthetropic (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks. Yeah, I just wish a lot of them were not so expensive.


----------



## Peaceofthetropic (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks. I wanted to be able to see it from any angle.


----------

